# Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm White #1 Yanagiba after Honbadzuke



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2013)

Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm White #1 Yanagiba after honbadzuke (being shipped out today)
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagekiyo.html


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn, that is sweet!!


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks great Jon, as always. Good job brother!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2013)

That is awfully good looking!


----------



## mametaro (Dec 8, 2013)

Very good looking indeed! And a great slicer of fish as well. Thank you Jon!


----------



## rshu (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## pitonboy (Dec 8, 2013)

Not fair! Pics before Christmas when I should be thinking of buying presents for others
So tempting...


----------

